# Center speaker placement.



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am placing my 52" LCD above the fireplace and in doing so I have no where for a center channel to sit. With that being said i was wanting to know if there is a certian distance below the TV that he center channel would lose its impact of combining withthe towers on the side? We do not use the fireplace because I am sure that my wife would find a way to set the house on hire with me at work, So I was thinking that I could place the center speaker in the firplace itself?It would roughgly be 40" below the TV if I set it on the ground.....Or I could always put the center on stands which would raise the center up closer to the tv, but would allow me the capability to move it into the corner out of site when not in full movie mode.




Loooking for input.

Thanks


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I would not place it on the ground...the stand is a simple but effective solution. Though moving it may be tiresome after a while.

I was never a fan of televisions placed above fireplaces. Seems so inconvenient. Almost awkward.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Xander said:


> I would not place it on the ground...the stand is a simple but effective solution. Though moving it may be tiresome after a while.
> 
> I was never a fan of televisions placed above fireplaces. Seems so inconvenient. Almost awkward.


Due to the layout and openess of my downstairs that is the best choice unless i go for the stand, which my wife does not like the look of. The stand would also take up valuable sitting area. I may just go with a stand. How far would be to far to have the Center speaker placed away from the TV(below)?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

My floor are hardwood. 

here is a layout of my sitting situation and size of the room.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Autiophile said:


> I've got my speakers on either side of a fireplace with the tv above the mantle. I don't use a center channel (just using phantom center for this room) but I can tell you that with my speakers' midline at about ear level (while seated), no one has suggested that the sound sounds like it's coming from below the TV when they are at the listening position. Up closer to the TV it causes issues, but we have no seating there.
> 
> I can notice if I focus on it, but in the course of normal tv viewing or watching movies, it doesn't bother me at all to have the TV well above the speakers. * I can post a picture if you'd like.
> 
> ...



PLease do


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Honestly, the general consensus is you don't need a center as long as your mains are adequate. I've ditched my center plans and the center I was going to do was made to work with the mains I'm building and was a carefully tweaked 2.5 way design. Now if your mains are gonna be really far apart I'd do a center. Luckally your livingroom won't allow your mains to be too far apart. Another thing, don't paint yourself into a corner with the sub placement. Make it where you can move it around easily. Also I've been told by a couple people with better knowledge than you or I will ever have that downfiring a sub isn't a very good idea in a home. Because I trust these people I WILL NOT be downfiring my sub and instead forward fire it between the mains. When I get it finished in the next month or so I'll have you come over for a listen. You know I'll be at your house running your stuff through the wringer


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My biggest concern currently is a vertical center. If I do this, I'll need to find an acoustically transparent screen and those suckers aren't cheap by any means. 

So, either a vertical center + $$$ for AT screen, or horizontal center + $ for non-AT screen.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I got advice on another forum that I could just put the center under the screen and angle it up. Logical.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmmm....

you've got PM.
I'll send you the link to said thread so I can get your advice, too.

Thanks, man.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I think i am going to give centerless a go......the towers will be less than 6' from each other and if need be they can be moved in a bit.


I will keep this updated.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I think i am going to give centerless a go......the towers will be less than 6' from each other and if need be they can be moved in a bit.


I will keep this updated.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Since I hate to see speakers on walls either above or below or to the sides of TV's I opted for an unconventional method- I placed my center channel speaker directly behind my TV. It is between my wall and the TV, resting on the wall mount projecting upward and outward at a 45 degree or so angle. I feel it projects a true and accurate center image- maybe give it a whirl and see what you think if you situation allows for it-


----------

